# [Heisec] Skype-Update ermöglicht Account-Diebstahl



## Newsfeed (29 Juli 2011)

Das Update auf Skype 5.5 bringt die Anbindung an Facebook mit, die allerdings eine kritische Sicherheitslücke hat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

